# Very deep drop brakes. Tektro R556 or Alhonga.



## PpPete (2 Nov 2009)

Anybody by any chance got some really deep drop brakes going spare?
For a 27" to 700c conversion, I need about a 70 mm drop on rear. I might get away with 60 mm on the front but I'd rather have them matching.


----------



## Hacienda71 (2 Nov 2009)

i haven't but someone pointed me in this direction
http://www.spacycles.co.uk/products.php?plid=m2b37s100p149
not too much and would cover your drop length front and rear


----------



## PpPete (3 Nov 2009)

Hi - yes, Spa is the fall-back option. Just seeing if anybody has any that are looking for a use. Apart from that I overspent on bike bits last month!


----------

